# MJP Extreme III (Light Engine Issue)



## sgt253 (May 16, 2015)

Would anyone know which way to tighten light engine in this AAA light. It seems like I am making no headway either clockwise or counterclockwise?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 16, 2015)

I have three of these, and have not had to tighten a light engine down. Obviously you are using a very thin needle nose. What is the problem, no electrical contact?

Bill


----------



## sgt253 (May 17, 2015)

Bill,
I reached into my pocket to find the light head had loosened (not unusual). I tried to retighten. The halves wont mate, there is a gap. (unusual) I thought that if I tightened the light engine perhaps they would mate properly. Using snap ring pliers, I have turned both ways. I stopped when I felt no difference. Really perplexed.

Regards.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 17, 2015)

Likely that you cross threaded the head threads or body threads. Try some lubricant and very gently try to match up threads.

Bill


----------



## mikes1 (May 18, 2015)

It's worth saying the top disc will just spin either way. You have to align the top part with the slots in the light engine underneath then tighten clockwise


----------



## sgt253 (May 18, 2015)

Awesome. That makes sense. Disc was just spinning for me. Thanks. 

Best.


----------



## sgt253 (May 23, 2015)

Rotten luck. Won't tighten. Bit frustrating.


----------



## mikes1 (May 24, 2015)

Would it undo? Maybe open it up and see if something has moved out of place inside 

Hope this helps

Mike


----------

